# 5 weeks postpartum and still bleeding?



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

I am still bleeding red at this point. It is a little more than a light peroid. Is this "normal"? I do not remember having red blood this long with baby #1.

Thanks,
Jen


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

i was still bleeding at 6 weeks, actually 7 weeks.


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm 13 wks PP and recently stopped wearing a pad!


----------



## Juise (Jun 14, 2007)

Almost 6 weeks here, still bleeding


----------



## jessica_lizette (Feb 3, 2008)

I bled for a little over 8 weeks, while taking it easy the entire time.


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

thanks for the replies...i will see if my midwife has any suggestions next week if i am still bleeding...

jen


----------



## thixle (Sep 26, 2007)

Are you having any pain? Does it smell "funny"? Those can be signs of retained placenta or retained membranes... and my last OB didn't take it seriously- 6 weeks pp, I felt much better after a big chunk of grossness came out, and the bleeding stopped immediately.


----------



## Juise (Jun 14, 2007)

Are "retained membranes" only part of the placenta? Or could they be different? And if they are, should it be possible to tell if the placenta is complete? I ate mine, and I think I vaguely remember my midwife saying something about it being complete, but I don't know. It looked all together.


----------



## Khourtniey (May 3, 2007)

I bled for 10 with my first and 8 with my second.. It sounds normal to me! Just dont overstress your body.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I think you are doing too much. that is usually why a woman is still having red blood at 5 weeks-- brown or yellow with clear/white fairly usual- are you exercising, driving alot, picking up your toddler, shopping getting the housework done, climbing stairs...? also how is your diet? do you get plenty of green veggies? several servings/day.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

With my first I bled for six weeks. However, she was my first and I was so used to doing so many things that even though I thought I was taking it easy; I don't really think I was really resting like my body needed. With my second child I bled only a week. However, I tore really badly and instead of stitching me my mw made me lie down for two weeks only getting up to use the toilet--I was forced to rest. When I had my third child I bled forever, like 10 weeks at least. I know I did not rest or take care of myself at all after having her (she died and I had a lot of things to do after that, I also didn't feel right lying down with no babe--it was depressing and all I wanted was to get out of the house and spend time with my DH and other children). My mw would come to check on me and scold me every time for not resting. . .telling me that is why I was still bleeding so much


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mwherbs* 
I think you are doing too much. that is usually why a woman is still having red blood at 5 weeks-- brown or yellow with clear/white fairly usual- are you exercising, driving alot, picking up your toddler, shopping getting the housework done, climbing stairs...? also how is your diet? do you get plenty of green veggies? several servings/day.

I have no smell or pain and my mw said my placenta looked good...My blood actually turned brown today...YAY! I am taking really good care of myself in regards to diet (plenty of protein, loads of kale, dandelion greens, salad greens fruit/coconut milk smoothies, cod liver oil, minerals....)

I feel like I am taking it easy for me. I do have an active 3yo boy and my husband has had to work long days so I end up needing to do more than with baby #1.

If it starts again I will definately try and rest more.

Thanks,
Jen


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok, don't want to alarm you here, but I personally bled like that and I had placenta accreta and had to have a D&C to remove it. After my second daughter was born I knew the symptoms, and I called my OB and I had retained products of conception. I had to have another D&C performed as well. It is just a thought to keep in mind mama. Good luck to you!


----------

